# Favorite songs!!



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Just wanted to start a thread about everyone's favorite songs ...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Elvis' Love Me Tender


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know if I have one but 1 of my favorites is Smooth Criminal because I play the electric bass and I like the bass line in it


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I play keyboard bass for my school's pep band and my favorite songs to play are Thriller and Billie Jean. I like the bass line.
My other favs include:
Gold (Britt Nicole)
Ready Or Not (Britt nicole ft. Lecrae)
Wagon Wheel (Darius Rucker)
Live with Abandon (Newsboys)
Hello my Name Is (Matthew West)
and many more


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I play keyboard bass for my school's pep band and my favorite songs to play are Thriller and Billie Jean. I like the bass line. My other favs include: Gold (Britt Nicole) Ready Or Not (Britt nicole ft. Lecrae) Wagon Wheel (Darius Rucker) Live with Abandon (Newsboys) Hello my Name Is (Matthew West) and many more


LOVE this songs Kayla! You should see my 'favorites' list on Air 1 ROFL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crystal Gayle "Blue Bayou"


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Hold Me Now by Red
And... Gold by Britt Nicole..


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Wagon wheel
Night Train
Hey girl
Up all night
Cruise
Shine on
anything else but Florida- Georgia Line
Sorry it do not know the artistsI will try to find them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> Hold Me Now by Red


----------



## LaMancha_Alpine_Lover (Aug 20, 2013)

Fresh off the Runway ~ Rihanna
Do Ya Thang ~ Rihanna
Love More ~ Chris Brown/Nicki Minaj
Pretty Brown Eyes ~ Cody Simpson 
Holy Grail ~ Justin Timberlake/Jay-Z
Hold on, We're Going Home ~ Drake

Plus many more


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Almost anything by Brantley Gilbert, Luke Bryan Jason Aldean George Strait


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

georgiagirl98 said:


> Almost anything by Brantley Gilbert, Luke Bryan Jason Aldean George Strait


Haha i messed that up bad, I meant...

Anything by Brantley Gilbert, Luke Bryan, Jason Aldean, and almost every other country singer haha.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

yesterday by the beatles!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


>


I like that song too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You making fun of me Laura!? Lol!!


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Waiting for superman - Daughtry
Lead me - Sanctus Real
Light up the sky - The Afters
Walking her home - ??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ those are good!

Well.. I don't think I know the last one lol!


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Walking her home - Mark Schultz

Haha thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Unashamed Of You by Chris August


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Well right now they are:

Goes like this - Thomas Rhett
Out like that - Luke Bryan
Fall Into Me - Brantley Gilbert
Demons - Imagine Dragons
Lego House - Ed Sheeran 
Get Up Get Down - Phillip Phillips

These are my favorites today anyway


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love all the country singers mentioned  especially Luke Bryan, George Strait, I also love Kenny Chesney, Thompson Square, Tyler Farr, Justin Moore, and many others.

I grew up with hard rock/heavy metal, so I always love the music I grew up with 

Some other favorites that I've been listening to lately:

Leona Lewis - Run
Tabitha's Secret - Dizzy <Matchbox Twenty before they changed their name>
Matchbox Twenty - 3am <and lots of their other songs too  >
Pete Yorn - Dancing In The Dark & Lose You
Black Lab - This Night ♥


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I have a list on Spotify that is called Happiness. Definitely some favorites that range across a whole bunch of styles. These things get me moving when I need a little pick me up or get moving at work. 

Holy Diver - Dio
Beautiful - India Arie
Como Ves - Ozomatli
Mother - Danzig
New Shoes - Paolo Nutini
Moving Up - Pink
Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie
Rehab - Amy Winehouse
Suspicious Minds - Elvis
Rockaway Beach - Ramones
Dirty Glass - Drop Kick Murphies

I'll stop there...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You making fun of me Laura!? Lol!!


Tee Hee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Unashamed Of You by Chris August


I like that one! :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Me too! One of my new favorites!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Redeemed by Big Daddy Weave
Hello My Name is (Matthew West)
Overcomer (mandisa)
Gods Great Dance Floor (Chris Tomlin)
Hurricane (natalie Grant)


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

A lot... my most recent is Weatherman by Dead Sara.
Breathe by Taylor Swift
Counting Stars by One Republic
Brave by Sara Berialis
(I totally spelt her last name wrong)
and
Happy by Pharrel


----------



## Twilight_Dustbowl (May 14, 2014)

Aw, now here's a topic I can get into. I like things from every genre so it's gonna be hard to narrow it down but I'll give it a try lol

Wicked Game by Chris Isaak

Tubthumping by Chumbawamba

It's Not Unusual by Tom Jones

Grillz by Nelly

C'mon C'mon by The Von Bondies

Highway Patrol by Junior Brown

El Paso by Marty Robbins, he's got such a nice voice. You can practically hear his smile when he sings lol

And Elvis is my favorite artist so here's some of my favs from him:

Hound Dog

Burning Love

Little Egypt

If I Can Dream, anyone reading this please look up Elvis singing this song live for his 68 comeback special. Not the one when he's in his white suit, the one when he's wearing black leather. You'll be amazed, if only artist nowadays sang with this kind of emotion.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been listening to Country the last few years. 
I really love Luke Bryan, Kenny Chesney & George Strait. 
Lately I've been listening to Dierks Bentley, Eric Church, Lee Brice, Lady Antebellum, Thompson Square, and Blake Shelton.

Of course right now I am listening to some of the hard rock bands I grew up with


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HoukFarms said:


> I don't know if I have one but 1 of my favorites is Smooth Criminal because I play the electric bass and I like the bass line in it


I don't know what kind of music you're into, but if you like bass line you should check out Sebe Allah by Alpha Blondy. Third World also have some amazing bass lines in their songs.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Wagon wheel
> Night Train
> Hey girl
> Up all night
> ...


Night Train is Bob Seegar, and I believe Up All Night is Lionel Ritchie and/or The Commodores. Can't help you with the other's though.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Check Yes or No- George Strait

The Dance- Garth Brooks

See You Tonight- Scotty McCreery

I Don't Dance- Lee Brice




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know all the artists, but I'll name the ones I do  :

Let her go
Say something by Christina Aguilera
Stay by rhianna
I'll be
Now you're gone by basshunter
Sail by AWOL
Cinema
Sweater Weather by The Neighborhood (my absolute fave!)
Turn down for What by lil Jon and DJ Snake, but only when I'm mad or in a party mood  .

As you can see, my tastes vary


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Wagon wheel
> Night Train
> Hey girl
> Up all night
> ...


Wagon Wheel- Darius Rucker

Night Train- Jason Aldean

Hey Girl- Billy Currington

Up All Night- John Pardi

Cruise- Florida Georgia Line

Shine On- not sure if you mean Get Your Shine On by Florida Georgia Line or Shine On by Rascal Flatts 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

